# Texture Coming off Drywall Ceiling



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*is your garage have temperature extreme ?*

like Toronto... when it freeze....

don't know if there is anything to do with this....


----------



## Pil (Mar 11, 2008)

KUIPORNG said:


> like Toronto... when it freeze....
> 
> don't know if there is anything to do with this....


 
We live in Texas and it could be the cause but not convinced it would be.

Thank you for responding.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

From what I can tell in the picture, the ceiling drywall was not primed and sealed - correct?

That could be a major part of the problem. Poor adhesion.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

from the picture though, looks like the paper from the drywall come off, if this is the case, it really not because of the workmanship, it probably because of one of these or all of these reasons:

1. the cement is too thick and resulting too much weight.
2. the temperature is too hot causing expansion and causing these.

well this is base on my little knowledge of physics though... not from a professional point of view...


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Appears to be garage unconditioned space.
also drywall does not appear to be primed.

solution:

Scrape all you can off. Area's at tape joints and nail head that have bed coat of joint compound may stick ok.

Be sure ceilng is dry (low humidity) rent a dehu if need be.

Prime ...let it dry well... retexture...

good luck...

PS you may want to paint ceiling after texture to get longer life and it will appear cleaner longer.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

W/o seeing a chip, it's hard to say why it was incorrectly done
Most likely no primer, but could have been failure to clean off sanding dust, incorrect or bad primer (Kilz2), etc...
Regardless, the solution is to take down any/all poorly adhering texture
Scraping and sanding are usually the best way

What you have left will determine the best action
Most likely it will be a coat of penetrating problem solving primer, then texture or skim coat depending on what's left and what you want


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Did you have a roof leak, moisture issue of any kind in or above that area?

Usually, we only see that kind of separation in relation to moisture...


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, that is all kinds of Epic Fail there...

Just looking at your pictures, it looks like the texture is cleanly separating from the drywall underneath. It appears that the drywall facing itself is intact. Unless they used Gardz on this ceiling for no particular reason, that is pretty darn unprimed.

I can't imagine that even the awful Kilz2 is so staggeringly bad that it would cleanly separate from the facing like that.

Scrape, prime with a quality primer, and you should be good to go to re-coat.

SirWired


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Is the whole ceiling like that? Or just that area?

Is there a drywall tape joint under there?


----------

